# Need advice on the best place to buy new tyres



## Framley (8 Oct 2008)

I need new tyres for a Saab 95 Estate that I will be selling early next year.

Where can I buy a cheap but servicable set of tyres?

I'm not fussed if they are not new - As long as there is decent thread on them.

i don't want to spend €500 or €600 on them.


----------



## Framley (8 Oct 2008)

Forgot to say I'm in Dublin


----------



## Pique318 (8 Oct 2008)

eiretyres.com

You'll save a packet compared to a local tyre centre. 
Pay €20-30 to fit them and job done.


----------



## Pique318 (8 Oct 2008)

Sorry, didn't read your post properly.
If you're looking ot sell on next year, buy a set of part worn tyres. Try Buy & Sell.
Half worn Good Years will be better than new Nangkangs !


----------



## Framley (8 Oct 2008)

Thanks Pique.

will try buy and sell first


----------



## chico27 (9 Oct 2008)

discount tyres in dublin 15 very cheap


----------



## Frank (9 Oct 2008)

Pique

Do you know how long eiretyres take to deliver?

Looks like they are shipping from Germany.

Need to a pair of johnnies for my car soon.

Have a guy that will fit and balance and track the car for me.


----------



## Pique318 (9 Oct 2008)

It depends, I used them 4 times so far, average is about 7-8 working days.
It did take over 2 weeks at one point though. I think they have a depot in Ireland but the company is German. Obviously the tyres I wanted were'nt in stock at the time.


----------



## Jildy (9 Oct 2008)

Try www.camskill.co.uk for tyres. They deliver to ireland for £15.
Only downside is you have to get somebody else to fit them and get rid of your old ones. Same as eiretyres really.

J


----------



## SharksRule (14 Oct 2008)

You should try Sandyford Tyre Centre, just behind the fStatoil illing station off the Sandyford Road (almost opposite the Mint & not far from Dundrum). I just bought 4 new 195/55/15 Goodyear NCT's from them and they were even cheaper than eiretyres, inclusive of fitting & balancing! They just needed a day to get the tyres in stock and then I wandered up there and they popped all four on in a jiffy the next afternoon while I waited - bought a lotto ticket but no luck, aside from the saving on the tyres! They may also sell 2nd hand, can call them (Frank) on 01 295 5305.


----------



## davrac (18 Oct 2008)

you are in Dublin, the motorway to the north will get you there in under 1.5-2 hours.

I buy all my tyres in the north, I have a 4x4 and I save over €700 by going north, if you have a vat number you dont have to pay yhe UK Vat, therefore another 17.5% saving.

What kills me is all the tyres for the Island of Ireland come into Dublin port, x amount turm right for the north where they are 60-70% cheaper than the ones staing in the ROI.

the problem is there are too many people between the manufacturer and the tyre centre all who are taking a percent (10% minimum).

as a test, I called 3 tyre centre near where I live in the west, they where all in the same ball park of 275 per tyre _Fitting and ballancing, therefore nearly 300 per tyre.

I deal with a tyre centre outside Belfast Stg£80.00 per tyre for EXACTLY the same brand and size.

ANOTHER EXAMPLE of our OWN people RIPPING us off.  welcome to ROI, and that is RIP Of Ireland?

Cheers
Davrac


----------



## mooney76 (19 Oct 2008)

another classic example of a random thread i would never have thought of entering. new tyre cost a fortune 2 weeks ago, thanks for the tips


----------



## MFK (19 Oct 2008)

Coby Autos on Naas Road near Red Cow Hotel does second hands at very good prices fitted. Honest guy too and I haved no connection with him - just got two sets in the past. One tyre I wasnt happy about and he swapped it for me no issue.


----------

